# got bored in class...



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

bored in class and just started messing around witht his program on my computer. what yal think?


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

mudthug1010 said:


> bored in class and just started messing around witht his program on my computer. what yal think?


Very creative if I say so myself! Im good with computers but I can't do anything like that. If I want something like that I just call on my graphic design buddy lol


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thankyou!


----------

